# How does heat cable work ?



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi,

I'm wanting to build a small stack to house 2 female leopard gecko in separate vivariums in the future. I've been told a lot about heat cable and to use that by some the breeders but still can't get understand how it would work.

So would heat cable be able to heat two small vivariums of 70-85 Celsius (Figures from lowest temp of night to the highest day temp needed)? 



If so is there a specific reptile one or can buy it from like b & q?


Would I then connect it into a mat stat?

If any have any instructions of who you did it or any photos that be even better.

Thanks to who help,

Matt


----------



## gmorris194 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes there are specific heat cables for reps, would have thought some of the specialist websites do them.

As for a stat i think you have to use a Pulse Proportional stat with heat cables, ive never used one and im sure someone can verify if i right or not.

Not sure if a heat cable would be the best thing though for a stack of 2.


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Not sure about the stat, but the heat cable should be bought for reps. I think zoomed do one, might be an idea checking on amazon or eBay 

Gemma


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you very much. I just got told by loads to use it but no one explained it to me. I guess its very simular to underfloor heating. :2thumb:

As for a stack of two I maybe in future expanding so thought add onto it needs when needed to so. But shall hopefully be using heat cable for my Leopard Gecko hatchlings next year if successful. :whistling2:

Thanks you very much,

Matt

Just done abit of research which you use a Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat Day / Night with the heat cables.


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone know wattage of heat cable would be ideal for Leopard Gecko ?

Any particular brand that seems the best or reliable ?

If a stack would I feed up and down in the one vivarium then through top into the bottom of the one on top ? Or you feed up the back on outside then back into the one above ?

Many thanks to all who comment. Sound rather stupid but always used basking bulbs or heat mat rather heat cable.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

The longer the cable the higher the wattage.


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

People suggest using heat cable that you can get from a garden centre. Can't remember the name though. Reptile heat cable does the job, obviously, but you'll pay more because its got 'Reptile' on the packaging.

You plug them into a mat stat or a pulse, but you need to check the cable wattage doesn't exceed that of the stat.

I'm going to build a new rack for my geckos and I'll be using heat cable too, although I already have mine left over from a fish tank. The main thing to consider, (which currently has me scratching my head) is how many 'rows' of cable to put under the viv or tub.


----------



## LadyYoruichi (Jun 26, 2010)

I got lucky and got a new 40ft, 100w cable on ebay for £25. Wooooo!

...Saying that though, these are pretty cheap http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/heat-cables/


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you very much, I've had bargin with my parents to allow me to do even though I pay for all my live food and replacement equipment from my paper round money. I guess they have to pay for the electricity yet I offered them to even meter it and I pay so much if not all lol 

I understand that if you have the correct wattage to your stat then you should be able to adjust the temperature from the stat.

Final question; As i've going to just stack small vivariums rather than using rubs is there any recommended depth of subtrate or particular one that works best ?


Thanks again,

Matt


----------



## LadyYoruichi (Jun 26, 2010)

oh, and unless you wanna cook yourself a couple of gecko's for dinner, i'd reccomend "70-85 Celsius" was 70-85 farrenheit lol =P

And tell your parents to stop being so stingy =P


----------



## Exstatacated (Feb 9, 2011)

Heating Cable : Forttex 

Perfect for reptiles!!


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

if i was you, only heating 2 vivs i would just hook heat mats up to a stat. heat cables best used with stacks where your setting the heat cable into the wood so it lies flush. and would be more effective for heating the RUBs when you come to it.

Pulse proportional stat is best for cable ive heard :2thumb:


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you very much well hopefully if everythink goes well I may get some sort of larger racking system up and running but that is at least 2 years away :2thumb:


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

ive got some zoo med cable in 1 stack with no problems but have heard you can get dead spots

heard that parasene is better and i do have it and again no problems ( so i have no personal opinion comparison wise)

the parasene is soil warming cable but same thing really (just google "parasene soil cable" )


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Tbh if I was gonna build another rack I would use heat strips. Much better at heating then cable


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you very much for effort to reply and using your free time to do so. I hope that soon what I learn from you will help me to help others that have the same issues as I did. :2thumb:

Thanks you very much,

Matt


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Know Reptiles said:


> Thank you very much for effort to reply and using your free time to do so. I hope that soon what I learn from you will help me to help others that have the same issues as I did. :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks you very much,
> 
> Matt


That's it mate, we all started somewhere. Good luck mate


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you very much, I'm sure you all had some sort of mentoring from someone or somewhere :whistling2: :2thumb:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Know Reptiles said:


> Thank you very much, I'm sure you all had some sort of mentoring from someone or somewhere :whistling2: :2thumb:


Yeah all from the good people on here


----------

